# Please pray for my wife Candace**Update 11/6**



## j_seph (May 19, 2008)

she has to been having a little trouble as of late and has to go for an MRI on Thursday
Thanks


----------



## whitetails#1 (May 19, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## whitetailgitr (May 19, 2008)

sorry to hear that man my thoughts and prayers go out to her and your family


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 19, 2008)

Prayers Sent........If ya need anything you know how to get ahold of me........................


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (May 19, 2008)

sending prayers


----------



## cmghunter (May 19, 2008)

prayers being ask


----------



## Jasper (May 20, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## Paymaster (May 20, 2008)

Your wife is in my Prayers.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (May 20, 2008)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## ray97303 (May 22, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## fredw (May 22, 2008)

Joe, prayers sent.


----------



## Jasper (May 22, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## j_seph (May 22, 2008)

Well Candace got her MRI and results(somewhat) the DR said that the tumor had reactivated but that not necessarily had came back whatever that means. He said that some swelling was putting pressure on the brain and that was what was causing her problems, so he prescribed some medicene to take care of it for now and that he was going to meet with the neurolgist and get back to us. Keep us in your prayers and thanks


----------



## BRIAN1 (May 22, 2008)

prayers sent!


----------



## lake hartwell (May 22, 2008)

It is our prayer that healing will be complete and mercy and grace shall be with your wife and family.
LH


----------



## cmghunter (May 22, 2008)

Prayers being ask for the healing.


----------



## Goatwoman (May 22, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## Georgiagirl (May 26, 2008)

prayers are being added for healing and for the doctors to make the right decisions.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (May 26, 2008)

Sending prayers


----------



## RATTLER (May 26, 2008)

prayers sent


----------



## BoxCallWillie (May 26, 2008)

Im sorry for not seeing this sooner joe
Your wife will be in my prayers ..
God bless you both


----------



## buzzin4bass (May 27, 2008)

Joe, Your wife is in my prayers.Hope she is doing ok.
Jerry


----------



## j_seph (May 27, 2008)

We just got back from the neurologist, he said there was a cyst and a tumor. He said he could put a drain in to drain the cyst and we have to go on Thursday to get another MRI. This was some relief on us that at least now we some what know what we are facing. The DR did not say much about the tumor. The good lord,this doctor, and all of your prayers got us through this before and will again thanks again


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 27, 2008)

Still thinking about both of ya'll............................keep us updated...............


----------



## Paymaster (May 27, 2008)

My Prayers are continuing.


----------



## j_seph (May 29, 2008)

Results as of 5-29-08

Could of been better but could of been worse.

First off Thank you Lord

We found out that they are going to drain the cyst and then try and get all of the tumor or as much of it as possible(again same thing we went through 5yrs ago) he said that by draining the cyst it would reduce the tumor size by 30% We are both strong and positive about this Thank you Lord as I have told other folks " We have to be at the hospital at 6:45 am Monday 6/2 to get her a nice hair cut and at 11:30am they are going to take care of our problem so we can get on with our lives" If things go as well as the last time I would not be suprised to hopefully be home by Saturday 6/7

Thanks again


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (May 29, 2008)

I will be praying for both of you. Good luck !!!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 2, 2008)

Just got home from the hospital, we have been there since 6:45am. They were able to drain the cyst and remove the tumor from around it. They had to leave some of it due to it being on the part of the brain that controls the motor and speech functions. They got her into ICU around 4:45pm. I was expecting to be as the last time where we could not speak to her or even touch her. Well she was bright eyed, awake and talking, the nurse said that she even got up and helped herself into the bed. Praise GOD As for the rest of the tumor we do not know what we wil be doing for it yet. We are just going to take it day by day and week by week. They may even put her in a room tommorrow(last time she spent 2 1/2 days in ICU and could not hardly carry on a conversation 4 days after surgery.
Thanks to all and keep us in your prayers


----------



## Goatwoman (Jun 3, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !! Let me know if ya'll need anything we are not that far away.


----------



## fredw (Jun 3, 2008)

Joe, thanks for the update.  Prayers continue.


----------



## cmghunter (Jun 3, 2008)

Praying for her continued healing.AMEN


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 3, 2008)

Prayer are still going up for her.


----------



## Goddard (Jun 3, 2008)

Praying for you and Candace.


----------



## mclemore (Jun 3, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 4, 2008)

Prayers continuing to be sent.


----------



## chattooga3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Prayers Sent


----------



## j_seph (Jun 5, 2008)

Well it looks like Candace will be coming home tommorrow


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Jun 5, 2008)

That sounds like good news to me.  I will continue to pray for her.


----------



## Mr W. (Jun 5, 2008)

Joe i had no idea. Call or Pm me for your address. Sorry to hear this news. We'll be praying and keep your head up.


----------



## Possum (Jun 13, 2008)

Hope everything is going OK. We are all still praying for you and your wife. Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## justme (Jun 13, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Mr W. (Jun 13, 2008)

you can call anytime brother.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 23, 2008)

Update
Thank you all for your prayers
We will be starting radiation in the next week or 2 for 5 days a week for 6 weeks and they will possibly put her on an experimental chemo pill. Keep lifting us up please


----------



## gapeach (Jun 23, 2008)

*prayers*

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family....


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Jun 23, 2008)

sending prayers for your wife and you also


----------



## fredw (Jun 24, 2008)

Joe, both you and Candace will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 24, 2008)

Susan and I will continue to lift you and Candace up in our prayers. God be with you both. David


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Jun 25, 2008)

Keep the faith.  You are in my prayers.


----------



## Rem270 (Jun 26, 2008)

I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## samcooke (Jun 26, 2008)

Prayer sent!


----------



## Mr W. (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## j_seph (Jul 20, 2008)

UPDATE
Tommorow wil start our 3rd week of radiation and chemo. The chemo pill has caused her nausea the 1st day and that was it(today is day 14) She is doing great with the regimen they have her on. Please keep us in your prayers we have 4 more 5 day weeks left on the radiation and chemo.
Thank you


----------



## cmghunter (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for her.May god bless and heal her.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Jul 20, 2008)

Still praying !!!! Keep us updated.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 21, 2008)

Prayers continue.


----------



## Goddard (Jul 21, 2008)

will keep her in my prayers!


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Jul 27, 2008)

Still praying for you two!  Keep your faith in the Lord!


----------



## j_seph (Aug 25, 2008)

Update
she finished up her radiation last Monday as well as her chemo pill. They are giving her 6 weeks off and then she will go back to taking twice the mg of the chemo pill for 5 days a month for 6 months.


----------



## Victor DeVine (Aug 25, 2008)

Prayers and trust in the lord...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Aug 25, 2008)

Prayers sent... sure hope she gets along ok...


----------



## Goatwoman (Aug 25, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Aug 26, 2008)

That is great news!  You two are still in our prayers!


----------



## huntaholic (Aug 26, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## StriperAddict (Aug 26, 2008)

May her time off from chemo bring great relief, and healing.


----------



## coreyhopper22 (Aug 26, 2008)

Prayers sent hope everything turns out ok


----------



## SGADawg (Aug 26, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks again for your prayers. Candace went and had an MRI last Tuesday and they said that the tumor had gotten some smaller length wise but had not really changed in width, and thickness. Where the centerline of her brain was pushed from left to right on the last MRI .60 inches is now down to .25 inches and the amount of fluid she had was drastically less this time. She starts her 5 days  on 23 days off with the double dose of chemo pill tonight at 10 so hopefully any side effects this stronger dose gives her, she will sleep through. Please keep her in your prayers as we have gotten over a lot of the tough stuff but still have much more to come and the Lord only knows what is ahead for us.
Thanks again
Joe


----------



## Lorri (Sep 22, 2008)

j_seph said:


> Thanks again for your prayers. Candace went and had an MRI last Tuesday and they said that the tumor had gotten some smaller length wise but had not really changed in width, and thickness. Where the centerline of her brain was pushed from left to right on the last MRI .60 inches is now down to .25 inches and the amount of fluid she had was drastically less this time. She starts her 5 days  on 23 days off with the double dose of chemo pill tonight at 10 so hopefully any side effects this stronger dose gives her, she will sleep through. Please keep her in your prayers as we have gotten over a lot of the tough stuff but still have much more to come and the Lord only knows what is ahead for us.
> Thanks again
> Joe


Praying for you and your wife.  Keep the faith - put your trust in God.


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 22, 2008)

May god continue to protect and heal this woman.Praying for all to be good news from here on out.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 22, 2008)

Prayers sent!


----------



## fredw (Sep 23, 2008)

Joe, we'll keep Candace in our prayers.


----------



## gapeach (Sep 23, 2008)

*Prayers sent*


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Sep 23, 2008)

prayin for yall Joe and Candace.


----------



## SnowHunter (Sep 23, 2008)

prayers goin up for yall


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 23, 2008)

Joe, now if ya'll need anything you know where we're at.....................Prayers sent


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 23, 2008)

Candace and you remain in my Prayers.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Sep 23, 2008)

Sending prayers!!!


----------



## sharon (Sep 23, 2008)

Prayers are sent for you, your family, and the doctors that are involved.


----------



## Georgiagirl (Sep 23, 2008)

continuing prayers for your wife


----------



## Goatwoman (Sep 23, 2008)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent !


----------



## justme (Sep 23, 2008)

We will keep y'all in our prayers.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 26, 2008)

Well all I can say is God is great. Tonight is the last night Candace has to take her chemo pills for the next 23 days. She has been no different today then she was on Saturday before taking them. No nausea and little to non on the fatigue. Thank you Lord


----------



## cmghunter (Sep 26, 2008)

Great news.May she continue feeling gooood.Praying the treatments take care of all her problems.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 2, 2008)

You guys will be hunting in no time!!


----------



## belle&bows (Oct 2, 2008)

Continuing to pray for Candace and you, Joe


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Oct 6, 2008)

Still praying for you!


----------



## j_seph (Oct 21, 2008)

Well Candace started her 2nd 5 day set of pills last night. Her blood counts showed that all were above average. She has been a little fatigued but we are working on that w/ exercising some.


----------



## fredw (Oct 21, 2008)

Joe, I'm continuing to offer up prayers.


----------



## Lorri (Oct 21, 2008)

Prayers sent - Keep the faith.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Oct 21, 2008)

*Power in Prayers*

Prayers on the way


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Oct 22, 2008)

Still praying for you.


----------



## Pollywog (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Joe. I am new here ,but I read all of your thread and even though it has been over a period of months you have stayed positive.This must be a good bunch of people to keep the prayers going for you and Candace. If you don't mind I would like to join in praying for you both.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 6, 2008)

Praise Lord Candace was feelin a little weak in her right arm which started on Sunday. We went to see her Oncologist on Tuesday and they done the usual blood work which all was in the normal. They wanted to do an MRI to check and make sure that something was not going on to cause the weakness. I put a call in today for the results and they called back to say that the swelling had gone down more and that the tumor had shrank some more since 9/22 Praise the Lord
Thank you all for keeping us in your prayers


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the update. Candace continues to be in our Prayers.


----------



## Lorri (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome news - keep us posted - Will continue to pray for your wife and you.


----------



## Goddard (Nov 6, 2008)

great news....will continue to pray!


----------



## cmghunter (Nov 6, 2008)

Great news..and AMEN .


----------



## Goatwoman (Nov 7, 2008)

*Prayers*

Amen and we will continue to pray for Candace.


----------



## LOCOLACEY (Nov 9, 2008)

sorry to hear about everything she (and you) went through but it sounds like you've got yourself "one tough cookie"


----------



## Mrs. Bucky (Nov 10, 2008)

Still praying for you.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 10, 2008)

Just to add a little humor to everything
Candace has went hunting w/ me a couple of times the last 2 weekends. Well this weekend she had her chance to shoot her first buck/deer. Well she missed then she got a hit w/ the 2nd shot. Dana Young and his wife, dog Poochie and I looked/tracked for 3 hours to no evail. I think she may be hooked now
Thanks


----------



## j_seph (Nov 21, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=264553
Yea baby here's her deer


----------

